# Al Martin lecture on preaching



## uberkermit (Feb 25, 2008)

I am of the understanding that Al Martin's book, _Prepared to Preach_ is the result of some lectures on preaching that he delivered. Does anybody know if these lectures exist on the net? I am considering buying the book, but I thought it would be nice to listen to them as well.


----------



## Iconoclast (Feb 25, 2008)

uberkermit said:


> I am of the understanding that Al Martin's book, _Prepared to Preach_ is the result of some lectures on preaching that he delivered. Does anybody know if these lectures exist on the net? I am considering buying the book, but I thought it would be nice to listen to them as well.



You could try on sermonaudio,and if not there you should contact the trinity pulpit tape ministry.
Years ago there were several series on this topic


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 25, 2008)

For what it's worth, The lectures are described thus:



> Lectures delivered by Pastor A.N. Martin of Trinity Baptist Church, New Jersey, at the Banner of Truth Ministers Conference held in Sydney in August 1979.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Feb 25, 2008)

Sermon Audio has his series on "A Call to the Ministry," 5 Messages in all. These are NOT BoT lectures, but were given at the pastor's institute at his church in Montville, NJ.

These are a "must listen"--I highly recommend them SermonAudio.com - Search Results


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Feb 25, 2008)

Contra_Mundum said:


> Sermon Audio has his series on "A Call to the Ministry," 5 Messages in all. These are NOT BoT lectures, but were given at the pastor's institute at his church in Montville, NJ.
> 
> These are a "must listen"--I highly recommend them SermonAudio.com - Search Results



Just finished listening to these myself. They are great!


----------

